# Quilly Chloe! (pic)



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

1 week with Chloe!!

 Did our first weigh in 560grams! Chloe has been running every night, eating a great diet and seems quite happy. She is still quick to go into huffle fits, but will be sweet as pie if there are no sudden noises... 

Her skin is still really dry and flaky but she has only had one bath treatment so far. She will hopefully have another oatmeal bath tonight and fingers crossed we can get some cream on both ears this time.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Boop! :lol: Glad she's settling in. I just love the nose peeking out.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

What an amazing pic!! so cute!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Boop!!


----------



## EllenLovesHedgies (Nov 23, 2011)

So darn cute!

That little pink nose sticking out just made me squeal like a little girl on Christmas!! :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ooooh, she's so cute and grumpy! Love her!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Agh what a cutie pie! I think it's hilarious when hedgehogs are grumpy.

Sounds like she is settling in well  Thank you for the update!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Chloe is a funny one. She is such a huff, or the angry squirrl as D'Arcy so lovingly calls her. 

I watched her run for over a half hour last night, her little legs were all the blur. She seems to have NO issues with noises or you watching her if she is in her hedgie hotel or running tent... but if she is on your lap the huffs are frequent. 

I'll have to try taking photo's while she's in her vacation accomidations to see if she's still camera shy. 

I found a photo I took of Daisy that is quite similar to this, actually I took it almost 1 year ago today, she too used to hate the camera.  Little quilled loves. 

My camera is still all buggered up, so no new pics of Annie, her white just sets all the balance off.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Such a great picture! I love her little nose and her color seems beautiful 
Good luck with her second bath time!


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Awww, so cute!! 

I looove the color of her nose and quills!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

He he, I just want to bop that wet little nose! Precious, cranky girl! :lol:


----------

